# Rice hulls sources or substitutes



## mofox1 (28/8/14)

Anyone know of a HBS or pet/farm supply store in E/SE melb that sells rice hulls (if pet/farm store then pesticide free!)? I know G&G have them, but I'd have to get them posted (reserved as a last resort).

As for substitutes - I've got a stack of pea straw for the strawberries at home. Would that work if it was chopped/blended up (and rinsed)?

There was mention of wheat bran (as in cereal) from a UK forum, but I'm willing to bet this might just be a silly pommy idea.


----------



## JDW81 (28/8/14)

What are you planning on brewing? Can you get away without them?

JD


----------



## mofox1 (28/8/14)

JDW81 said:


> What are you planning on brewing? Can you get away without them?
> 
> JD


Yes - but I'm guessing it make brew day/night a bit easier, and more importantly, quicker.

I did a 70% wheat on the weekend, and it worked, but was slow. I did manage to improve it by underletting the mash when filling up for each subsequent batch (thus flushing the flour/dough/whatever out of my stainless braid), otherwise I'm sure it would have been a very very long night.

My next one will be a Rye/Wheat APA... planning on using around 30% rye, 20% wheat. Fairly sure I want some hulls for this one!

I've managed to get hold of Suburban Chooks in Keysborough, but they don't have any in stock just yet (coming soon). Yet to see if I can locate any other supply stores in my area.


----------



## pat_00 (28/8/14)

brewer's den in Boronia has em


----------



## mofox1 (28/8/14)

'effin hell. Really?

Okay - that's embarrassing then. It's just around the corner to me, mostly gave up going there when I started buying ingredients in bulk. Or even not in bulk, there were just much better deals to be found.

Yep, just called. He's got them in stock.

Derp. I was kind of hoping I'd have to try the pea straw...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/8/14)

mofox1 said:


> Derp. I was kind of hoping I'd have to try the pea straw...


Or stainless scrubbies !


----------



## mofox1 (28/8/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Or stainless scrubbies !


I get how they might help reduce trub intake from the kettle, but how would you use them in a mash tun?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/8/14)

I haven't tried them but you mix them with the mash and it apparently stops the compaction.
You can buy them in bulk packs from the reject shop etc for $2 a pack.
Nev


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/4/18)

I no longer use rice hulls, being heavily into hydroponics I was warned about using rice hulls as a growing medium because of the high level of insecticides, as well as arsenic. I don't know how it would go giving them a boil before using them, maybe someone could advise, but the rice hulls we get have not been cleansed, though I believe they are supposed to be sterilised for chicken litter.


----------



## wynnum1 (14/4/18)

Arsenic leaves the rice for the water when cooking and pre soaking also helps could try soaking and sparging the rice hulls just boiling if not using lots of water is not going to be effective.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/4/18)

I will be giving the rice hulls away altogether, its bad enough making a group 1 carcinogen without adding more to the list and getting a double whammy.


----------



## wynnum1 (14/4/18)

Drinking water has Arsenic do not think you can avoid and the quantity of rice hulls is so small .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/4/18)

Probably right, otherwise we wouldn't eat and drink all the best things.


----------



## MHB (14/4/18)

Rice hulls are pretty ridiculous to stock, people buy very little, and it only comes in bulka-bags about 7 lifetimes stock of most HBS.
Another good option is Malted Oats, if they are crushed properly (about 0.1mm) they give you a hell of a good filter bed.
You do need to crush them very fine anyway, they are so thin that you wont get much extract if you don't.
Mark


----------



## TwoCrows (14/4/18)

Rice hulls @ keg king, 1 kg bags $3.50 per bag from memory...


----------

